# Sistema de Audio 120W- Amplificadores, Crossover, Ecualizador, Analizador de Espectro



## Aldhos (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola a todos

Pues bueno, después de 6 meses de  manos a la obra, por fin he terminado este  proyecto que por gusto propio quería materializar.
La verdad el tiempo, dinero y esfuerzo invertido al escuchar mis canciones favoritas con buena calidad y potencia en un sistema que yo mismo he construido han valido muchísimo la pena.

En este foro encontré ideas y comentarios que me ayudaron a  diseñar este proyecto lo con una referencia de calidad y optimizan en cuanto a componentes, modelos de PCB, esquemas, Etc.

De antemano gracias a todos los colaboradores de este foro y como es lo justo, pongo a su disposición  este proyecto para quienes quieran realizar algo del mismo.

*1 - El Proyecto*

La idea general era un sistema de audio con una potencia de  mas de 50W, pero con un divisor de frecuencias para su transductor correspondiente, un analizador de espectro para que fuera mas vistoso y un ecualizador con capacidad para generar profundos y poderosos bajos así como agudos definidos y muy limpios.

Gracias a que de un equipo de Soni viejo, pude rescatar un transformador que alimentada un STK de 100W (50+50), por lo que pude ampliar mi potencia disponible hasta 120W (Utilizando otro transformador adicional para ello).

*2 - Descripcion*

Así que el proyecto es el como sigue:

*Amplificadores y Crossover*

Siendo un Crossover de 3 vías (ACTIVO) el implementado:

Subwoofer   < 330Hz
Midrange      330Hz  a 3.3Khz
Tweeter       >3.3Khz

Se requería de un sistema de amplificación para cada vía, y siendo también de tipo estéreo se requerían 2 amplificadores para los medios y los altos.
Así que la elección de los amplificadores se baso en la potencia total disponible (120W) en la curva de distribución de potencia vs. frecuencia del manual técnico del  TDA2040, se planteo:

Wooffer: 60W
Medios: 24W + 24W
Tweeters: 6W + 6W

De esta manera se eligió lo mas próximo disponible

Woofer - Amplificador a Transistores de Rod Eliott
http://sound.whsites.net/project03.htm

Medios - 2 Amplificadores TDA2050

Twetters  - 2 Amplificadores TDA2030A

Tuve gran suerte, pues el transformador viejo tenia devanados con sus respectivos Tap´s de +28, +28, +14, +14

Por lo que sin problemas pude obtener una fuente de directa simétrica de +-36 y otra de +-22

A si ocupar +-36 para el amplificador de 60W, +-22 para los TDA2050.
y Compre un transformador de 18V@2Acon Tap y así una fuente de CD de +-11. para los TDA2030.

En al archivo que pongo al final pongo a dispocisión las PCBs que yo diseñe para los TDA y el amplificador de Rod Eliott.
El diagrama del amplificador de Rod Eliott esta en la dirección que puse arriba.

*2 - El Crossover*

El crossover es estéreo y consta de un Pasabajos Linkwitz Riley (4to Orden), Pasabandas Linkiwtz Riley 2do orden, y Pasaltas Butterwoth 2do orden.

En mi PCB de este crossover esta un pre-amplificador hecho con operacional que cobraba de un TL074, este pude ser omitido o utilizado , lo dejo a su decisión (yo lo utilicé para pre-amplificar con una ganancia de 10 un canal al analizador de espectro).

Para alimentarlo utilicé una fuente simétrica regulada con transformador de 24V@1A con Tap.

Esta misma fuente la utiliza para alimentar el ecualizador y el analizador de espectro.

*3 - El Ecualizador Paramétrico*

Se trata de un ecualizador paramétrico estéreo de 2 bandas. El circuito es un diseño  basado en la aplicación del Filtro Activo de Estado Variable y un sumador utilizado en un proyecto de la misma índole por Rod Eliott.

Aquí ante todos expreso que el circuito lo base en la proposición tomada del documento publicado que lleva por nombre "Teoría General del Filtro Variable de Estado" por el Ing. A Ramon Vargas Patron. y el cual pueden ver en el siguiente link.
http://www.inictel-uni.edu.pe/pdf/investigacion/teoriageneraldelfiltrodevariable.pdf

Con este ecualizador podemos elegir con un potenciómetro para los bajos una frecuencia desde los 40Hz hasta los 340Hz. y con otro potenciómetro frecuencia central de los agudos desde  3khz a 16khz.

El "Ancho de banda" (En realidad como Factor de Calidad Q) lo podemos variar con un potenciómetro desde 1 hasta 6. y la ganancia/atenuación proporcionada a la banda es de +-18db.

El circuito puede expandirse a una mayor cantidad de bandas (5 bandas comercialmente), sin embargo mas adelante prometo proponer un diseño para 5 bandas.

Cabe resaltar que este circuito fue el mas costoso (Económicamente hablando) y laborioso en implementar, ya que el numero de resistencias y operacionales es considerable, ademas del numero de potenciómetros, y tomando en cuenta que al hacerlo estéreo se necesita un circuito  por canal.
Sin embargo el armado y los resultados valen la pena.

Para el ecualizador en el archivo comprimido NO CONTIENE LA PCB que yo implemente ya que la considero muy poco entendible y eficiente y realmente creo que otro diseño hecho por ustedes la superar fácilmente, así que considero que también con el circuito es suficiente.

El circuito de este ecualizador esta 100% probado y al final pongo un video del mismo funcionando y de todo el proyecto que lo constata.


*4 - El analizador de espectro*
La explicacion de este circuito ya esta detalladamente explicada en el post de este mismo foro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/spectrum-analyzer-eq-parametico-38341/

Sin embargo en el archivo que pongo al final de este post nuevamente incluyo el circuito.

Pues de esta manera pongo en un archivo .RAR los PCB´s y algunos archivos de PCBWizard de este proyecto para que los tengas y puedan modificar cosas.
Incluye los esquemas del  Crossover y del Analizador en formato de imagen para una mejor resolución.
El esquema del ecualizador así como sus pormenores vienen en un documento de Word. Incluyo algunas fotos del ensamble final y demás.

Pongo el link del video del proyecto funcionando.






y pues bueno espero que les sea de utilidad , y pues es gratificante compartir esto con ustedes.

Cualquier duda pueden preguntarla en este post, y  tratare de responderles a la brevedad.
SALUDOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2011)

! Buen proyecto ¡ Gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Feb 13, 2011)

!Excelente¡ aporte. Gracias


----------



## rash (Feb 13, 2011)

ok..... enhorabuena y gracias


----------



## angel36 (Feb 13, 2011)

muy buen aporte........gracias por compartirlo.
Te quería preguntar si usaste los mje...o que par de tr's en la salida en el amplificador de los bajos


----------



## tatajara (Feb 13, 2011)

Muy buen proyecto, felicitaciones

Saludos tatajara


----------



## Aldhos (Feb 14, 2011)

angel36 dijo:


> muy buen aporte........gracias por compartirlo.
> Te quería preguntar si usaste los mje...o que par de tr's en la salida en el amplificador de los bajos




Hola

Utilize la parejita 2N3055 Y MJ2955


----------



## pfc (Mar 31, 2011)

excelente amplificador y muy buen diseño eh....
me lo tratare de armar haber que tal
gracias por el aporte


----------



## Vitruvio (Abr 9, 2011)

Excelente ! Felicitaciones !
Una pregunta: En el divisor de tres vías, utilizas un seguidor para cada canal, antes de mezclar ¿Por qué razón?.

Saludos.


----------



## Aldhos (Abr 9, 2011)

Los seguidores lo utilizo para separar, acoplar y evitar cualquier  "entremezcla" antes del circuito sumador, y asi asegurar una buena dispersion stereo en las otras partes del circuito que van conectasdas a las mismas entradas R y L.


----------

